# Game #54: Cavs @ Sixers (2/22/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 54*_
 *vs* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(32-21) @* *Philadephia 76ers** (25-27)*

_*Wednesday, February 22, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Wachovia Center*, Philadephia, Pennsylvania

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*
 
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*
 

*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS' BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* The defensive game plan has to begin with trapping Iverson aggressively on pick-and-rolls and trying to get him to pass or pick up his dribble. Against us in the past, Iverson was able to go where he wanted on the court and do whatever he wanted; pass after penetration or shooting at the first sign of daylight.

*•* Zydrunas Ilgauskas needs to have a strong game to open the lane for LeBron. The Sixers will probably shut things off for LeBron, so another solid game like the one against the Magic will be needed from Z.

*PHILADELPHIA 76ERS' NOTES*

*•* Go to Chris Webber early and often. In the last game against the Cavs, Webber got off to an incredible start, with a remarkable first quarter. Since Chris has the size and strength on Drew, look to exploit that match up.

*•* Since Cleveland will be playing on the second night of a back-to-back, push the tempo. The Sixers had Tuesday off, so everybody should be fresh and ready to go.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland is coming off a win over the Orlando Magic at The Q and are 11 games over .500. The Sixers are a hungry team fighting to keep the 8th and final playoff spot, then move up in ranking. This should be a gritty game that goes down to the wire. As long as Cleveland can limit turnovers and convert foul shots, they have a great chance to win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would love this one to revenge that ugly home loss to the Sixers but it will be tough: back to back ending on the road. We don't do well in this matchup.

Webber scores way to easily against I've noticed: I would really up AV's minutes in this game as Webber has a field day against Gooden and Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tough game, Webber and AI are bad matchups for us. 

If we can get another big game from Sasha and one of the bench guys, we have a shot.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

This is the game to see if the Cavs are truly allergic to being 10 games over .500. They need to build on it and not settle for limping into the playoffs.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Hopefully the Iverson trade rumors are true and they bench him for the game preparing to trade him ;-) lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Philadelphia 76ers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Back to backs are tough but we will win if we control AI and CWebb. Other than them they are a very good team. I think the Cavs should win and will be disappointed with a loss. 

Kevin Ollie STARTS????????????


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I checked the Sixers' last box score and he was a starter. If he doesn't start tonight, I'll edit him out of the starting line up.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Back to backs are tough but we will win if we control AI and CWebb. Other than them they are a very good team. I think the Cavs should win and will be disappointed with a loss.
> 
> Kevin Ollie STARTS????????????


 kevin ollie starting = cavs winning


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did anyone just see that? They showed a summary of where some of the players were the last time the Cavs were 11 games over .500, and Lebron was only *13 years old* lol....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Sixers are off to a good start. The only decent thing I can say for Cleveland is nearly all their scores have been in the paint. Hopefully, that trend remains constant throughout the night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bad 1st quarter so far as AI is having his way with us


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down by seven points at the end of the first quarter (21-28).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Philly showed up to play tonight. The Cavs look like they played last night. Z is carrying our asses right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

By the by, I think we've been showcasing Drew the last few games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just have to keep the lead down around 5 before HT


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible end of halftime run there lol: instead of being down by we're down by 10


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With LBJ hurt, the team should have called time out. They go down, miss a three-pointer and have Philly score on the other end. That's a horrible way to end the half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

(LBJ here)
This was a lost cause from the start. We never brought it. And Donyell doesnt look like he is playing like he is 40yrs old, its almost like he is playing like he is 55yrs old. 7 seconds left and he takes a shot at the end of half, you would think even if his ability left him he would still have the mental game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ the difference btw Marshall and say a guy like Robert Horry is pretty clear. Horry is just a much smarter player


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah this game is looking like a loss. This team goes as Lebron goes and right now he is not playing great


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

at least it looks good in high def


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Incredibly we're still in this game. Just need to get the lead around 8 for the start of the 4th quarter


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I like when Amon Ones makes his three's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even when we were nearly down by 20 or whatever, the game had a certain "feel" to it. That feel made me think we still had a chance. Philly was still beating us up but they didn't deliver the death blow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit Igoudala is matching Lebron right now; we don't win w/o Lebron winning this matchup decidely


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dumb shot Lebron. Luckily Korver has a TO


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of the third quarter, Cleveland trails by seven points (80-87).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Andy plays good again. He really could be a great starter. The Cavs have to find ways to get him minutes beyond whenever they get in trouble. I don't evny Mike Brown trying to get minutes in for Andy, Drew, Z and Donyell. Even Alan Henderson is good enough for some minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Within range of the win thankfully but I thought we blew some golden oppurtunites to make this game really interesting


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks like Lebron has caught fire


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Looks like Lebron has caught fire


 Not much good when Igoudala continues to match him basket for basket


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha, Iggy was so busy making faces, that he forgot he was guarding Lebron. Lebron loves torching Iggy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Not much good when Igoudala continues to match him basket for basket


It'd be nice if someone would help Lebron defensively. Whenever he goes to guard AI, Iggy gets baskets. When he goes to Iggy, AI gets baskets. Larry Hughes would be cool tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> It'd be nice if someone would help Lebron defensively. Whenever he goes to guard AI, Iggy gets baskets. When he goes to Iggy, AI gets baskets. Larry Hughes would be cool tonight.


Yeah. We have to make the playoffs to have Larry back and that defensive help/luxury.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV fouling out hurts.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

game over


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok, Lebron, make your FTs


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mother F***king. I dont think we even want to win the game. 

How the hell can you let igudouchbag get a ofensiver rebound

wow, another one


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Sixers just wanted this win more than the Cavs did tonight. I don't even know what Sasha was doing on that play. I mean, Marshall was posted up on AI...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Philadelphia 116, Cleveland 107*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You can sense when this team will lose from early on in the 1st qtr. 

Once we start playing like idiots turning the ball over, taking stupid shots (Lebron in particular), and bricking FT's it just spirals and we're fighting uphill all night. 

The team kept fighting so that is positive, and Varejao looked very good. 

It just sucks watching our backcourt get murdered every single game with Larry out, at one point they had been outscored like 30-1 or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

WOW, Iggy raped Bron on the offensive end tonight. How do you let Iggy get off like that? LeBron still needs major work on his defense. Iggy is going to be a star in the league within the next few years. Work on his offensive game and continue to shoot better, along with his freakish athleticism...that's going to be one mighty fine young ball player. Reppin Illionois to boot!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> WOW, Iggy raped Bron on the offensive end tonight. How do you let Iggy get off like that? LeBron still needs major work on his defense. Iggy is going to be a star in the league within the next few years. Work on his offensive game and continue to shoot better, along with his freakish athleticism...that's going to be one mighty fine young ball player. Reppin Illionois to boot!!!


Not really, Lebron guarded Iverson for most of the 2nd half and 4th quarter and did a decent job. 

Iggy got a lot of his points on breakaway fast break dunks (He had to have like 5 or 6 breakaway dunks, and that's considering he missed at least 2) and passes off penetration. Basically if Lebron guarded AI, the sixers attacked with Iggy. If he guarded Iggy, they attacked with Iverson and when Lebron came to help on his penetration, bam there's Iggy with a dunk. 

Iggy had 1 or 2 nice one on one moves on Lebron but that's about it.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

ESnow can not have an Ofer. If he cant make a 15 foot jumper how can he ever play. I know he is a much better defender than Jones but we need some type of offense from him. Teams will start to send whoever is guarding ESnow to double Lebron or Z. He needs to spend some extra time in the gym working on his shooting. Also you cant win when you miss a bunch of free throws and turnover the ball as much as we did. This game was very disappointing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Milwaukee just lost again and Indy has 8 of their next 10 on the road.

It's looking like if we at least tread water the 4 seed is ours to lose.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> WOW, Iggy raped Bron on the offensive end tonight. How do you let Iggy get off like that? LeBron still needs major work on his defense. Iggy is going to be a star in the league within the next few years. Work on his offensive game and continue to shoot better, along with his freakish athleticism...that's going to be one mighty fine young ball player. Reppin Illionois to boot!!!


 This is completely ignorant and why people keep thinking Lebron is a bad defender - Everytime Lebron switched to AI: Iggy scored. When he was on Iggy, Ai was going off.

Catch 22


----------

